# I always wanted to own a Porsche on the cheap....



## gzoom (3 Aug 2022)

Missed this news, but it appears I can now half legitimately call my self a Porsche owner...... I wonder how quickly I'll get chucked out of the local 911 club meet up if I turned in my Stuttgart powered machine .

Have to be careful though, soon a saddle may be an optional extra on Fazua powered bikes!

https://newsroom.porsche.com/en/2022/company/porsche-fazua-ebike-acquisition-28665.html


----------



## presta (4 Aug 2022)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm8Xo7OvM4A


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Aug 2022)

Nothing will be cheap once Porsche stick a badge on it. If rumours are true, you'll become a total dick now riding in a manner only Audi/Porsche driver's exhibit 😁


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Aug 2022)

The house next door has a Porch


----------



## Sharky (4 Aug 2022)

I'd rather have a Bentley, if they did them in my size
https://www.bentleytrikes.com/?gcli...ZXQlSl9J628lcXShC0YczfMIhVwvry7RoCRRcQAvD_BwE


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Blurgh, call yourself green eh, it needs electricity to make it go, what's wrong with yer legs !  All those rare earth minerals in the battery too. What's wrong with a push iron ? 

Just like Mr CXR calls ICE cars, electric bikes are 'shoot'. 👅


----------



## Sharky (4 Aug 2022)

Digging deeper, seems that a lot of expensive car manufacturers are making bikes now. This one is more to my liking:-


----------



## Gillstay (4 Aug 2022)

I once made a Range Rover bike for an Arab. Mainly stickers but I did include gold bars which went down well.


----------



## FishFright (4 Aug 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Nothing will be cheap once Porsche stick a badge on it. If rumours are true, you'll become a total dick now riding in a manner only Audi/Porsche driver's exhibit 😁



Thank god he didn't fit a BMW badge !


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Land Rover bikes, shudders


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Now the Ferrari Colnago was nice.


----------



## FishFright (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Now the Ferrari Colnago was nice.



As was the Aston Martin painted Dogs _Bits_ MTB.


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2022)

I own a Peugeot bike to match my Peugeot car


----------



## byegad (5 Aug 2022)

Sharky said:


> I'd rather have a Bentley, if they did them in my size
> https://www.bentleytrikes.com/?gcli...ZXQlSl9J628lcXShC0YczfMIhVwvry7RoCRRcQAvD_BwE



I bought one they made to my specification and thus affordable. I have it in my pocket now, and the microscope to see it is on my desk.


----------



## Astrodamus (5 Aug 2022)

Good job on getting the Turbo decal to stick to the crank arm like that.


----------



## bonzobanana (6 Aug 2022)

Lots of top car brand bikes here. The video was suggested for me by youtube a while back. I think because I often search international bike shops and folding bikes possibly. There is even a Rover bike.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDCjNvaUcQI


I have an old NSU folding bike myself and NSU were bought by Volkwagen I believe and became Audi. So I have a sort of genuine Audi folding bike. It's got automatic gears. Ok 2 gears but once you go over a certain speed it automatically goes to the higher gear.


----------



## gzoom (7 Aug 2022)

Astrodamus said:


> Good job on getting the Turbo decal to stick to the crank arm like that.



For a company that literally invented the concept of a 'Performance SUV' with the Caynne Turbo all those years ago.....seriously imagine the boardroom meeting when at the 'any other business' round off some engineers drops the bomb shell they are trying to make a 4×4 handle like a 911 around a race track.

https://newsroom.porsche.com/en/202...anniversary-20-years-success-story-28443.html

Porsche have also managed to keep the 'Turbo' name on the Taycan, a car that literally is impossible to add a real Turbo to..........It will be interesting to see what direction Porsche pushes Fazua in. 

Porsche is going to be lead brand for VAG exposure as they are about to team up with RedBull in F1, just as F1 is talking about achieving carbon neural status ' ASAP.

Times are changing in the automotive world and it feels like Porsche is actually quite proactive at leading thar change.


----------



## Gillstay (11 Aug 2022)

I don't think you can really say Porsche are proactive when the new one my electrician bought cannot do 30 mpg !
I struggle to remember when I had a car that could not do that.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

You could probably buy a Porsche tractor for a lot less than a 911


----------



## Astrodamus (12 Aug 2022)

That tractor is a cutie


----------



## BrumJim (12 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I own a Peugeot bike to match my Peugeot car



Do you have a matching Peugeot pepper grinder too?


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Do you have a matching Peugeot pepper grinder too?



I have thought about buying one but haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## simongt (12 Aug 2022)

Did see a Landrover mountain bike once which seemed to make sense ref. car makers building bikes.


----------

